# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Close Out

## Redaktion

Wellen, die auf der ganzen Lnge gleichzeitig brechen. Keine guten Bedingungen frs Wellenabreiten.

Der Spot Cotillo auf Fuerteventura ist ein typisches Beispiel fr close out brechende Wellen.

----------

